

Getting my sh*t together: 5 new weekly habits - dpolaske
https://medium.com/p/51cdb52ba7cc

======
joshbaptiste
On points 2 and 3 (Coffee with a stranger/Talk to a random girl), Pick up
Artists (PUA's) get a lot of flak for being douches or just trying to sleep
with a bunch of women but one thing they push that will help anyone in life is
things that most introverts types just do not do, like how to chat with random
strangers, pushing the envelope in all types of interactions and not being
attached to outcomes. This has helped me out immensely in my personal and
professional life. I like the guys from
[http://www.rsdnation.com/](http://www.rsdnation.com/) as they give lots of
free advice.

